# Dallas, TX - April 27th



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's official, the date is April 27th INSIDE the Dallas Convention Center. We were a little worried about doing it outside, so we got the Convention Center (Halls A-C)

Pre-Registration Form


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2008, 02:54 AM~9956043
> *It's official, the date is April 27th INSIDE the Dallas Convention Center.  We were a little worried about doing it outside, so we got the Convention Center (Halls A-C)
> 
> Pre-Registration Form
> ...


Thanks for making it happen in Dallas, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WE WILL DEFINITLY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2008, 01:54 AM~9956043
> *It's official, the date is April 27th INSIDE the Dallas Convention Center.  We were a little worried about doing it outside, so we got the Convention Center (Halls A-C)
> 
> Pre-Registration Form
> ...


HOW ABOUT MODEL CARS AT THE SHOW ANY INFO!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ARE THE CASH PRIZES ON THIS FLYER FOR THIS SHOW IN DALLAS?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

should be a good one


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

cash prizes for this show are the ones on the flyer...we are a little unsure about model cars....we've had some problems with security with them in the past....I like having model cars there, but I don't want any getting stolen.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2008, 07:12 PM~9959545
> *cash prizes for this show are the ones on the flyer...we are a little unsure about model cars....we've had some problems with security with them in the past....I like having model cars there, but I don't want any getting stolen.
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## RI PLUM-JU-C (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 16 2008, 02:54 AM~9956043
> *It's official, the date is April 27th INSIDE the Dallas Convention Center.  We were a little worried about doing it outside, so we got the Convention Center (Halls A-C)
> 
> Pre-Registration Form
> ...


This Is the new show date 4 the texas show any one want to go and can take a vacation let me know was a good big indoor show last year one of the best one Il went 2 about as big as vegas if not better
:banghead: :banghead: :werd: :loco:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Cool we will be in the house for sure.

























































[/quote]


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: ill be busting out my 81 MC :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

okay


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: COOL CANT WAIT GOOD SHOW...


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> Cool we will be in the house for sure.


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

it was a good one last year, 4 sure this year is going to be better....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we'll be their. and last years was good :yes:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT...WeGo Tour, Best thing to happen to Texas!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 18 2008, 03:11 PM~9971675
> *TTT...WeGo Tour, Best thing to happen to Texas!
> *



:yes: :yes: ....I agree, best thing in texas...TTT for the WEGO TOUR...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 18 2008, 02:11 PM~9971675
> *TTT...WeGo Tour, Best thing to happen to Texas!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Rollerz Only will be there!


----------



## $ReYeS$ (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I gotta be there to defend my 1st place from last year.









:biggrin: :biggrin:

And i'll bring this for the hopp.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10006458
> *I gotta be there to defend my 1st place from last year.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

Ill be there reppin to the fullest...........................................................


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i might check out this show how are the females look at the show


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

A LITTLE BIT OF INFO FOR THE HOPPERS...THERE WILL BE NO HOP AT THE CONVENTION CENTER, BUT AT LADY LUCK THAT SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW!!!!!! OLD FASHION STREET HOPPING, SO GET AT THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE FOR MORE INFO. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 25 2008, 03:18 PM~10023767
> *A LITTLE BIT OF INFO FOR THE HOPPERS...THERE WILL BE NO HOP AT THE CONVENTION CENTER, BUT AT LADY LUCK THAT SATURDAY NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW!!!!!!  OLD FASHION STREET HOPPING, SO GET AT THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE FOR MORE INFO. :biggrin:
> *


What if our hoppers are going to be in the show?Move in is sat right how can we do both?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Working on that for you :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Feb 25 2008, 12:11 PM~10024816
> *Working on that for you :biggrin:
> *



hey asshole, i got a gift im bringin 4 ya 2 da first show....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> I gotta be there to defend my 1st place from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I GOT YOUR ASSHOLE ON THE TIP OF MY SHOE!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Feb 24 2008, 09:31 PM~10020297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C. HOSTON TX. WILL BE THERE :


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Glad to see you're coming out! :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

so whos gona be proforming at tha concert last year it was off tha hook with my man Flip


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i know iam not gonna be anywhere close to bein ready for the Houston show this Sunday so the Dallas show is the first on the Wego tour iam aiming for. hope to see all of yall there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Feb 26 2008, 07:56 PM~10037026
> *:biggrin:
> *



We see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready to go to the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Be prepared the hop at Lady Luck will be an event in itself! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Mar 11 2008, 09:41 AM~10141942
> *Be prepared the hop at Lady Luck will be an event in itself!  Can't wait to see everyone!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Mar 11 2008, 10:41 AM~10141942
> *Be prepared the hop at Lady Luck will be an event in itself!  Can't wait to see everyone!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The Concert will feature Plies, Ludacris, Flo-Rida and some more acts to be announce in the coming week.

Umm that's all I can say about that right now


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

yall know them Rollerz will be in the house fo sho..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ROLLERZ ONLY PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT! SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't forget, we are doing the hop Saturday night at Lady Luck at 9pm....so Rollerz can either party there or have the party after!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*T T T*


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO :biggrin: 
WILL BE THERE uffin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*City Wide Easter Extravaganza!!!!Check this out!!! 
Body: 

Easter Extravaganza! Join LifePoint Church, CASA 106.7 FM, and the Dallas Parks and Recreation Department for a fun filled afternoon at Kiest Park, 3080 S. Hampton RD, located in the heart of beautiful Oak Cliff on Saturday, March 22nd at 2:00 PM. Come and experience all the family fun activities, and enjoy the games, races, food, Moonwalks, and face-painting. The Easter Bunny arrives @ 3:30 via a helicopter Egg drop delivering 10,000 Easter Eggs, and the Hunt begins for the GOLDEN EGGS! There will be four hunts for ages (0-4), (5-7), (8-11), and (12-Up). Don't forget to bring your Easter basket to fill with lots of EGGS & SURPRISES! Prizes will be awarded for winners of the Golden Eggs. For more information please visit www. lifepointdallas. com or email us [email protected], or contact 214.535.4461. *


----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Welcome to D-town Rollerz from Chicago Hit me up as soon as you get into town or if you have any problems on the road.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I will be there 4 sure reppin...


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Mar 14 2008, 02:38 PM~10168651
> *:biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY  CHICAGO :biggrin:
> WILL BE THERE uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

will be their for sure :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have added a fourth hall (Halls A-D) for the Dallas Convention Center. But, with the fire marshal regulations, it looks like we will be able to hold about 250-325 cars. 

All entries move-in and are judged Saturday!

I HIGHLY recommend you pre-register. The space will probably be filled by pre-registration. Please get those in!

*<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegForm-Dallas.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Pre-Reg Form</a>*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 16 2008, 09:53 AM~10179318
> *We have added a fourth hall (Halls A-D) for the Dallas Convention Center.  But, with the fire marshal regulations, it looks like we will be able to hold about 250-325 cars.
> 
> All entries move-in and are judged Saturday!
> ...


what's the price on electricity?


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 17 2008, 03:20 PM~9964184
> *:thumbsup: ill be busting out my 81 MC :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 18 2008, 02:56 PM~10198110
> *ttt
> *



whats da deal bro. how did it go at the Houston show? hopefully ill get to see yall at the Dallas show since i didnt make it to that one.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

*It's about time!!!!!!!!!!

Been waiting for this show for the longest!

I can't wait! I'll be seeing all of you out there!!!!!!!!!!!

ROLLERZ ONLY!!!<--datz wuz up!...* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 17 2008, 11:14 AM~10187367
> *ttt :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*

T



T



T*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2008, 02:42 PM~10025650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i aint got one of those that say Ft. Worth, but we will be there, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 21 2008, 02:27 PM~10224550
> *i aint got one of those that say Ft. Worth, but we will be there,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 17 2008, 05:56 PM~10190620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

you ready troy, da masta lookin real good...cant wait 2 see it in person... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

any info on the hop sat, night


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, just show up at 8 that night and be ready to hop.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WEGO Tour April 26 & 27 Hotel information:

Call the Sterling Hotel in Dallas @ 1800-441-3318 or 214-634-8550 ask for the Rollerz Only event to reserve your room. Rates are each room at 75.00 a night without a breakfast buffet or 80.00 a night with a breakfast buffet. These rates apply to a king bed our double bed in your room. We checked out the rooms and they are nice. Hotel has a sports bar, restraunt, starbucks, very nice pool. TRAILER parking and club on the penthouse. These are preferred rates. Normally they are 125.00 a night. We are centralizing it here as we are also in the middle of negotiating a ball room for our party. Please reserve your room ASAP to make surey you get a spot. Reservations can be made starting this Thursday, March 27. Go to 
www.sterlinghoteldallas.com to get more info on the hotel and directions.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*T T T

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

thereeeeeeee


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

how much is electricity is it per entry or can we share (like in the true eminence show)


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

At larger venues, they typically don't allow you to share electricity. That is because the "electricity company" controls all the electricity. I don't have a price yet, but I will get it for you soon...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 27 2008, 09:29 AM~10266802
> *At larger venues, they typically don't allow you to share electricity.  That is because the "electricity company" controls all the electricity.  I don't have a price yet, but I will get it for you soon...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 26 2008, 08:52 AM~10258519
> *T    T    T
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Rollerz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10269647
> *ttt
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 28 2008, 01:39 PM~10277633
> *
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Be ready for this show!!!


2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
(while supplies last)











GET YOURS NOW!! 


Buy Online


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:47 PM~10278159
> *Be ready for this show!!!
> 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
> (while supplies last)
> ...



was up with the matchbox cars on the front ?

would look better with a low low..............................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:47 PM~10278159
> *Be ready for this show!!!
> 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
> (while supplies last)
> ...



make sure you have big boy sizes


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 28 2008, 04:07 PM~10278654
> *make sure you have big boy sizes
> *


and big girl sizes too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 28 2008, 03:49 PM~10278170
> *was up with the matchbox cars on the front ?
> 
> would look better with a low low..............................
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 26 2008, 08:52 AM~10258519
> *T    T    T
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


1


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

allday ....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

THAT SOUNDZ FIRME. CAN ANYONE GET ME DIRETIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE?


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ............................................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHEN IS THE LAST DAY OF REGISTRATION


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 2 2008, 11:56 AM~10316848
> *WHEN IS THE LAST DAY OF REGISTRATION
> *


i think its this friday.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i hate these double post


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

want to know how much the hop will b to enter


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 27 2008, 09:29 AM~10266802
> *At larger venues, they typically don't allow you to share electricity.  That is because the "electricity company" controls all the electricity.  I don't have a price yet, but I will get it for you soon...
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Mar 31 2008, 10:35 AM~10298044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Mar 31 2008, 01:35 PM~10298044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Remember the hop is Saturday night at 9pm at Lady Luck Cabaret...we are "Takin it to the Streets" 

Car Hop is $25 to enter (does not include show tickets)
Or $40 to enter (includes 1 pass to the show)


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Ill be there for sure for this one! Me and my 1989 lincoln Town Car! Reppin that 512 and Knights Of Pleasure C.C. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 07:54 PM~10330338
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT EVEN SHOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 6 2008, 03:10 PM~10348707
> *LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT EVEN SHOW UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Well hell I might as well go too then.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

If you come before 10 pm ask for the Helen Carmona party and it's free. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes, no visible tattoos or big chains.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Show update:
- The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
- Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers). It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
- You will have to pay for electricity (approximately $100) if you want it, and for parking the day of the show (not sure of the price). 

We are meeting up today and tomorrow so we will have a lot more info regarding load-in, etc. on Friday. Thanks!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

damn its almost coming up!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2008, 11:14 AM~10372344
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...



WTF??? What am i suppose to do??? Thats some B.S.... :angry:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2008, 11:14 AM~10372344
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...


Dayummmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

LATIN KUSTOMS PLAN TO BE THERE


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We can't control the fire marshal, but if it looks like it works, you will be good to go....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Holy Crap the deadline is tomorrow????????


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The show spaces are almost filled....I would guess that we will have almost as many pre-registered vehicles as there are spaces....As of yesterday, we had 215 cars pre-reg with more on the way..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 11 2008, 11:05 PM~10396081
> *The show spaces are almost filled....I would guess that we will have almost as many pre-registered vehicles as there are spaces....As of yesterday, we had 215 cars pre-reg with more on the way..
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10372344
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...



The Fire Marshal is kinda easing up about the Gas Gauge, IF your Gas gauge doesn't work you will have to prove to the Fire Marshal that there is 1/4 or less of gas in your ride. Best thing to do is to pull it on a trailer and make sure it's completely empty.

If you can't do that then I think they have to stick a stick into the tank to measure.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

13 days away people.... hno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 9 2008, 05:14 PM~10372344
> *Show update:
> - The fire marshal is requiring your car to have a working gas gauge (and you must have less than a 1/4 tank of gas).
> - Also, big props to Synbad for getting the city of Dallas to reserve a parking lot for the trailers to park in (they were trying to charge to park trailers).  It's good to have another person working for the car show entrants!
> ...


Damn 100 bucks this ain't the super show.I need it for my display but at that price shit i might just have to do without.  I mean a trip down there gas,hotel,enter the show then another 100 bucks. :uh: I know it's not you guys but it seems like it's this way at every show now i can remember it only being 50 a few years back,it's all about making money. :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Exhibitor spaces are officially SOLD OUT!*

We are excited to say we are now completely full!! Unfortunately we know there are going to be some registrations that have yet to be recieved. If we receive your registration after today you will be notified with the options you may have. Thank you to everyone who pre-registered and guaranteed us a packed house!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 14 2008, 02:41 PM~10413261
> *Damn 100 bucks this ain't the super show.I need it for my display but at that price shit i might just have to do without.  I mean a trip down there gas,hotel,enter the show then another 100 bucks. :uh: I know it's not you guys but it seems like it's this way at every show now i can remember it only being 50 a few years back,it's all about making money. :angry:
> *


True! 100 bucks??? Pretty steep!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I agree about the $100. If you remember my car it had tons of neon, the fishtank, the fiber optics, the bubbling taillights, etc. The last few years I had stopped purchasing electricity too, due to costs. I assure you we in no way profit from the electricity. I would much rather have everyone light up their rides than charge all that. It's way too much, but that is almost every large indoor venue around...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 14 2008, 07:47 PM~10415777
> *I agree about the $100.  If you remember my car it had tons of neon, the fishtank, the fiber optics, the bubbling taillights, etc.  The last few years I had stopped purchasing electricity too, due to costs.  I assure you we in no way profit from the electricity.  I would much rather have everyone light up their rides than charge all that.  It's way too much, but that is almost every large indoor venue around...
> *


hey John will i be able to bring my own form of electricity for my lights? PM me. Thanks


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 14 2008, 10:54 PM~10414759
> *Exhibitor spaces are officially SOLD OUT!
> 
> We are excited to say we are now completely full!!  Unfortunately we know there are going to be some registrations that have yet to be recieved.  If we receive your registration after today you will be notified with the options you may have.  Thank you to everyone who pre-registered and guaranteed us a packed house!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope they are all on 13's and 14's. :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I do want to let everyone know some ticket information for the show:
- Children 3 and under are free
- For people travelling in from out-of-town, people with large displays, or people needing extra help, I will have some extra wristbands available (no more than 2 per entry). Supplies will be very limited, find me during move-in. All others will have to purchase their tickets through a ticket vendor that will be on-site during move-in.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 16 2008, 10:47 PM~10435296
> *I do want to let everyone know some ticket information for the show:
> - Children 3 and under are free
> - For people travelling in from out-of-town, people with large displays, or people needing extra help, I will have some extra wristbands available (no more than 2 per entry).  Supplies will be very limited, find me during move-in.  All others will have to purchase their tickets through a ticket vendor that will be on-site during move-in.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

I ALREADY GOT MY TICKETS!!! BUT HEY QUICK QUESTION.. I HEARD THAT THEY AINT DOIN THE COMPETION HOPP... IS THAT TRU .. IS IT JUS A CONCERT N SHOW OF RIDES LAST LAST YEAR I WENT N THEY HAD COMPETION IT WAS TIGHT I THINK SHORTYS HYDRO GOT THA MOST.. BUT I WAS JUS WONDERIN.. CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 3 2008, 11:36 PM~10330739
> *Remember the hop is Saturday night at 9pm at Lady Luck Cabaret...we are "Takin it to the Streets"
> 
> Car Hop is $25 to enter (does not include show tickets)
> ...


 HAHA NEVA MIND REPLY BEFROE I DIDNT RAD LONG ENUFF!! OKK SO DO THEY SELL THA TICKETS TO THAT AT THA DOOR??


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hop is free to the public! We invite everyone to come check it out.....


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

HEY WHAT ABOUT ME? AM I GONNA BE THERE?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*HERE IS YOUR STAGING / MOVE-IN INFORMATION:*
Staging (the line) will be formed in PARKING LOT “E” (we expect to have staff there by 2am - with registration up and running by 6am). You must line-up and check-in there before entering the facility.

Setup for pre-registered entrants is Saturday, April 26th, from 8am to 5pm
(PRE-REGISTERED SPACES WILL ONLY BE HELD UNTIL 3pm)
At 4pm, non pre-registered entrants will fill any remaining spots in the facility. 

ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED SATURDAY NIGHT

All trailers may park for free in the grassy lot near the ramp into the Convention Center

Electricity will cost $100. If you are going to purchase electricity, please contact me asap at 832.368.5116

Please remember to have less than a ¼ tank of gas, to disconnect your batteries, and tape your gas cap at the show. These are fire marshal regulations and failure to comply may result in a ticket or removal from the event.

When entering the show on Sunday, car owners’ with wristbands will enter through the front doors (section “C”).
If you enter here you will not wait in the lines with the general public.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*And don't forget to head to Lady Luck Saturday night for the "Taking it to the streets" car hop competition! It starts at 9pm and is free to the public! *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jon just got my Cutty re-done... Will be ready for your show..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Car looks good.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI

WEGO TOUR COMMERCIAL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Apr 15 2008, 09:53 AM~10421430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man I wish I can go.....but good luck knights I hope ya'll kick a$$ in every cat.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

7 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN DOESNT LOOK LIKE IM GONNA MAKE IT IN I PRE REG TOO IF ANYONE MIGHT NEED A SPOT 50 BUCKS LOL KIDDING


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Joe making sure he makes it... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Might make it... :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10452814
> *Jon just got my Cutty re-done... Will be ready for your show..
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like some JB Kustoms pinstriping


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10452814
> *Jon just got my Cutty re-done... Will be ready for your show..
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like some JB Kustoms pinstriping


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I like it...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Might make it...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Will be there....


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

6 Days left People.... hno: hno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHOEVER NEEDS ELECTRICITY FOR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY WILL YOU LET ME KNOW BEFORE FRIDAY, SO I CAN LET THE RADIO STATION KNOW. YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] or call me.(MUST OF YOU HAVE MY NUMBER) REALLY NEED TO KNOW ASAP. THANKS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

If your car is in the show this weekend and you want it mention on the radio give me a call or email me at [email protected] and I will let you know what's up.


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

*WILL BE THERE FOR THE SHOW.*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Apr 22 2008, 08:56 AM~10474034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

4 days left hno: hno: hno: and my bike is still getting painted hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 22 2008, 03:58 PM~10477799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck Knights take lots of pics for me.......:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 23 2008, 09:03 AM~10484240
> *4 days left hno:  hno:  hno: and my bike is still getting painted  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


yall allways come threw


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 16 2008, 11:47 PM~10435296
> *I do want to let everyone know some ticket information for the show:
> - Children 3 and under are free
> - For people travelling in from out-of-town, people with large displays, or people needing extra help, I will have some extra wristbands available (no more than 2 per entry).  Supplies will be very limited, find me during move-in.  All others will have to purchase their tickets through a ticket vendor that will be on-site during move-in.
> *


Questions for WEGO staff, what time is trophy presentation and what time is show over? 

When will you open doors for vehicles to move-out?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Trophies at five, show and move out at six.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 23 2008, 02:07 PM~10485602
> *Trophies at five, show and move out at six.
> *


 Will beer be sold at show?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

You have to ask Synbad about that cause I don't have a clue.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

anyone know which hydraulic shops will have a booth at the show????


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 23 2008, 11:16 AM~10485659
> *You have to ask Synbad about that cause I don't have a clue.
> *


U NVER KNOW ANYTHING :0


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

Last Minute Customs (from houston) will have booth @ this weekend car show !!!!!!!!!(04/27/08)
For all your impala need's from trim to sheet metal 1958 thur 1967 
two door's or convertible. 
call tim cell 832-659-6963 or bruce 713-373-1442


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Slight change of plans. The lot has changed to LOT C for staging. That means, line up at C.....not E.

I would say the doors will open to move-out around 6:30...Show ends at 6, but it will probably take about 30 minutes to clear building....also trophy presentation will be around 5:30....

Also, don't forget the hop on Saturday night at Lady Luck Cabaret (Regal Row exit on Stemmons Frwy).


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

We be in the house for sure!!!!

GHETTO DREAMS C.C FOR LIFE


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10498017
> *Slight change of plans.  The lot has changed to LOT C for staging.  That means, line up at C.....not E.
> 
> I would say the doors will open to move-out around 6:30...Show ends at 6, but it will probably take about 30 minutes to clear building....also trophy presentation will be around 5:30....
> ...



NO BEER ON SUNDAY?


THE CONVENTION CENTER MAP DOES NOT SHOW LOT C - WHAT STREET IS IT ON?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

It's off Lamar. We will have somebody out there so it should be no problem finding the place.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't get there too early, cars can't get there until 4am....the lot will only hold about 150 cars (I think it's the one between Lamar and Griffin)....we strongly recommend coming at different times. If you pre-registered your spot is already there...so you don't have to rush to line-up. Just be there by 3pm....you loose your space if you are not there by then!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they would be selling beer on Sunday....but not positive....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<a href=\'http://www.lmpevents.net/\' target=\'_blank\'>THE BEAT / WEGO Lowrider Car Show N Concert</a>
^^^Click On It For Info^^^


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

every1 going good luck,have fun and take lots of pics


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

WAS AT THE SET UP TODAY AND LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

BIG PROPS TO TIM FOR PUTTING UP WITH ALL THE HASSLE OF EVERY THING AND WE APPRECIATE THE SPOTS VERY MUCH, SO THANKS TO TIM AND THE OTHER EVENT STAFF THAT GAVE US THE OPPORTUNITY TO STAY AND GET FIRST OPENING SPACES!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow can't believe they had opening spaces. I wish I was there. Oh well there's always Austin.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*WEGO 2007 CHAMPS IN THA HOUSE!!!!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!*_


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the new champs are also in the building


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

pics?


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I will be posting pics on Phaylanx.net by the end of the day... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I HOPE YOU HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME SORRY I WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE THE CAR SHOW IN DALLAS.. FORGOT TO GET MY TICKETS... MAYBE NEXT TIME

:angry:

AKA TOPCOP


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

lets see some pitcures :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10514874
> *I HOPE YOU HOMIES HAD  A GREAT TIME SORRY I WASN'T ABLE TO MAKE THE CAR SHOW IN DALLAS.. FORGOT TO GET MY TICKETS... MAYBE NEXT TIME
> 
> :angry:
> ...


youre not the only one i got stuck on the way back from san anto ,by the time i got there jr told me they werent let in anymore people in :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by julio_@Apr 27 2008, 04:20 PM~10515389
> *lets see some pitcures :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here is a few


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 28 2008, 06:53 AM~10519730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 27 2008, 09:58 AM~10513319
> *X2 HOP PICS!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2008, 09:11 AM~10519795
> *X2  HOP PICS!</span>
> *



Heres A Couple Of Videos

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4DhwPX-0QE\' target=\'_blank\'>A&M Customs </a>


<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIyBZ2RUhH8\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'colorurple\'>Irving Customs</a>


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 09:50 AM~10519982
> *Heres A Couple Of Videos
> 
> A&M Customs
> ...


I missed the Hop and it was just a few streets up from my hotel


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 09:50 AM~10519982
> *Heres A Couple Of Videos
> 
> A&M Customs
> ...


 :angry: AM AT WORK AND THEY'RE BLOCKED :banghead:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

more pics pls :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 09:50 AM~10519982
> *Heres A Couple Of Videos
> 
> A&M Customs
> ...


ANY PICS


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill post some videos from tha hop later on after work :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Saturday Move-In PiX...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

great show.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Here it is guys...over 200 pics taken...so get a snickers cause your going to be here a while.... :biggrin: check them out....
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/97.9/dabeat.htm

Great Show!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:57 AM~10521429
> *Here it is guys...over 200 pics taken...so get a snickers cause your going to be here a while.... :biggrin: check them out....
> http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/97.9/dabeat.htm
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Yep, decent show, but i still dont understand how in the hell you are gonna only allow kids 3 and under free. what the hell is a 4 year old gonna get outta it....i got hooked up but if i didnt, i woulda had to pay $30 for my 5 year old and $30 for my 9 year old....thats bullshit. Lowrider magazine doesnt even do that bullshit.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 08:50 AM~10519982
> *Heres A Couple Of Videos
> 
> A&M Customs
> ...



ANY VIDEOS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT SERVED DALLAS.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man i wish i could have gone


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 01:13 PM~10522172
> *ANY VIDEOS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT SERVED DALLAS.
> *


NEED TO POST PICS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT WAS IN THE SHOW WITH THE V-8, CHROME, PAINT, LEAF, GUTS, AND BEAT. THEN DROVE TO JOE'S TO SERVE SOME LINCOLN WITH A V-6 AND A TON OF WEIGHT


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 02:13 PM~10522172
> *ANY VIDEOS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT SERVED DALLAS.
> *


At Joes? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2008, 12:25 PM~10522287
> *NEED TO POST PICS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT WAS IN THE SHOW WITH THE V-8, CHROME, PAINT, LEAF, GUTS, AND BEAT.  THEN DROVE TO JOE'S TO SERVE SOME LINCOLN WITH A V-6 AND A TON OF WEIGHT
> *


was it that purple and black one from Majestics?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2008, 01:25 PM~10522287
> *NEED TO POST PICS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT WAS IN THE SHOW WITH THE V-8, CHROME, PAINT, LEAF, GUTS, AND BEAT.  THEN DROVE TO JOE'S TO SERVE SOME LINCOLN WITH A V-6 AND A TON OF WEIGHT
> *


CORRECTION.....A 4 CYLINDER AND A TON OF WEIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 01:31 PM~10522351
> *was it that purple and black one from Majestics?
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW!


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10522361
> *CORRECTION.....A 4 CYLINDER AND A TON OF WEIGHT :biggrin:
> *


thats rights fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 28 2008, 11:29 AM~10521735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 01:13 PM~10522172
> *ANY VIDEOS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT SERVED DALLAS.
> *


yeah the one that 2 hondas in the trunk rattling around. Pleas when that car was in dfw that bitch hit consistant high 60's all day without the weight. 
The puple car was built in one week without even testing it for the hop.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Here some pics of the hop the night before at lady luck.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 28 2008, 12:33 AM~10519220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 28 2008, 11:38 AM~10521830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 28 2008, 11:34 AM~10521785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> Here some pics of the hop the night before at lady luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird+Apr 28 2008, 03:07 PM~10522710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That niccah said it was a 4 banger...probably a toyota :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Shit u shoulda heard that bitch runnin when it could cause it barley did that. I wasnt going to say nothin but that dude was talking about servin dallas so :nono:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Now here is a real Lincoln hopping!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 02:13 PM~10522172
> *ANY VIDEOS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT SERVED DALLAS.
> *


Sure Do... I'll Post It Latter Tonight... Heres Another One From Irving Custom

2nd Irving Customs


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

WE DID IT BIG ONCE AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Apr 28 2008, 02:32 PM~10522361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



****** TALKING ABOUT THE TRUNK SOUNDING LIKE KING KONG FIGHTING A TRANSFORMER !


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

the blue linc didnt serv dfw he made that clear to the judge when asked to hop against the texas giant 2 some body complaining of weight of the extension was the main reason it was pulled off and rehopped fort worth was in tha house team pro-hopper


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 28 2008, 03:49 PM~10523161
> *the blue linc didnt serv dfw he made that clear to the judge when asked to hop against the texas giant 2  some body complaining of weight of the extension was the main reason it was pulled off and rehopped fort worth was in tha house team pro-hopper
> *


The link in your signature don't work.......the link looks funny too


looks like BS Hydraulics....just thought i would let ya know, sure youve heard it before... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

The car hop was bad ass... I love doing it the night before, cuz i always miss it when its the day of the show....I think the kids really liked the glow necklaces


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

****** TALKING ABOUT THE TRUNK SOUNDING LIKE KING KONG FIGHTING A TRANSFORMER !
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 02:55 PM~10523233
> *The link in your signature don't work.......the link looks funny too
> looks like BS Hydraulics....just thought i would let ya know, sure youve heard it before... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS BEING UPDATED WITH THE MOVE YOU AINT LYING YOU SHOULD SEE THE MOFOS TRYING TO PULL UP MY ACCOUNT AT DA PARTS WAREHOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HAD A GOOD ASS TIME OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 28 2008, 08:54 AM~10520384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 28 2008, 03:14 PM~10522790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now here is a real Lincoln hopping!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

After show...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 12:07 PM~10521506
> *nice pics
> *


MiKLO now we know why you post so much.... :biggrin: already going for the next trophy for most post!.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Apr 28 2008, 02:44 PM~10523731
> *MiKLO now we know why you post so much.... :biggrin:  already going for the next trophy for most post!.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: nah, i only post on here like once a day and no one else does, i never thought that slacking off at work would actually pay off someday :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Apr 28 2008, 03:37 PM~10523027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we were talking about the after hop after the show yesterday, becuase thas where the pic was from


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

READ THE SIGN TOMMY BOY


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Whoever is in charge of the awards, you need to step it up. What the hell are these wooden plaques your giving out to people? These are the worst awards that I have ever seen. I recevied the Torres Choice award at the houston show and that was a waste of an award. I am sure everyone that recevied those actual wooden plaques are dissapointed. You cant even read what the hell they say?????????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10524386
> *Whoever is in charge of the awards, you need to step it up.  What the hell are these wooden plaques your giving out to people? These are the worst awards that I have ever seen.  I recevied the Torres Choice award at the houston show and that was a waste of an award.  I am sure everyone that recevied those actual wooden plaques are dissapointed.  You cant even read what the hell they say?????????
> *


but you also dont want a trophy that will brake by the time you get home


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10524386
> *Whoever is in charge of the awards, you need to step it up.  What the hell are these wooden plaques your giving out to people? These are the worst awards that I have ever seen.  I recevied the Torres Choice award at the houston show and that was a waste of an award.  I am sure everyone that recevied those actual wooden plaques are dissapointed.  You cant even read what the hell they say?????????
> *


what happened homie? i seen ya at the show? nice car by the way...it looks awsome in person...by the way this is guero_esb :biggrin: 

did u see the pictures of ur car i took


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

That Fo Tommy Bought My Homies Ride After The Beat Show..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 06:01 PM~10524431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS IT TRUE THAT THIS CAR GOT SOLD AT THE SHOW??? SOMEONE POST IT UP ON THE FORT WOTH CRUISE FORUM EARLIER??? I THINK THE OWNERS NAME IS RAY OR ROY I THINK??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Apr 28 2008, 05:55 PM~10524386
> *Whoever is in charge of the awards, you need to step it up.  What the hell are these wooden plaques your giving out to people? These are the worst awards that I have ever seen.  I recevied the Torres Choice award at the houston show and that was a waste of an award.  I am sure everyone that recevied those actual wooden plaques are dissapointed.  You cant even read what the hell they say?????????
> *



i agree with you. id prefer throphies over plaques any day. i like to use my throphies as part of my display. what am i gonna do with a plaque? put it on the wall at my house? :uh: but then again ill take anything that has 1st place written on it :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

WHO GOTS THE INSIDE SCOOP ON THIS SALE???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 28 2008, 06:34 PM~10524780
> *WHO GOTS THE INSIDE SCOOP ON THIS SALE???
> *


I Already Told U ... :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 06:35 PM~10524793
> *I Already Told U ... :uh:
> *



I KNOW! JUST WANT TO KNOW THE DETAILS! :biggrin: 

SHOW US YOUR AWARD LOCO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where The Deal Went Down......Ludacris And Tommy Arguing About Whos Car It Going To Be :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10525000
> *Where The Deal Went Down......Ludacris And Tommy Arguing About Whos Car It Going To Be :0
> 
> 
> ...



THATS BAD ASS... CONGRATS PETE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Latin Customs


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd38/si...nt=P4260094.flv

irving customs hop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10525249
> *http://s222.photobucket.com/albums/dd38/si...nt=P4260094.flv
> 
> irving customs hop
> *


Already Put That One On There... :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 07:28 PM~10525271
> *Already Put That One On There... :biggrin:
> *



well that was from my angle and its a different version... :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what up blanco!!!

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: sixty7imp, impala_ss_in_atx, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, blanco, caprice76, geovela86, MR.64wagon


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 06:14 PM~10525170
> *Latin Customs
> *


LATIN KUSTOMS


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Apr 28 2008, 12:27 PM~10522314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

B's Hydraulics Hoppin & Transforming


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10525467
> *LATIN KUSTOMS
> *


My Bad


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

was there any bikini contest??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 28 2008, 08:59 PM~10526150
> *was there any bikini contest??? :biggrin:
> *


U Miss It ... U Should Have Went ....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 09:02 PM~10526191
> *U Miss It ... U Should Have Went ....
> *




I know someone got some pics of that


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice pics majestics look good


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10526482
> *nice pics majestics look good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

So what's next in Dallas???


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2008, 09:27 PM~10526540
> *:biggrin:
> *


:yes: Nice!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NICE PICS SANCHEZ :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 07:31 PM~10525907
> *B's Hydraulics Hoppin & Transforming
> *


thanx


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*CONGRATS TO ALL MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS DOIN IT BIG IN D~TOWN REPPIN THE BIG BAD "RO"!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY TAKEOVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/DALLASSHOW100.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/DALLASSHOW099.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are some more pictures from the HOP on Saturday



























































































Will post pics from the show in a few minutes


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> DAMN THATS A NICE RIDE I WONDER WHOS IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MAN WERE THE PICS AT KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10527440
> *MAN WERE THE PICS AT KEEP THEM COMING
> *


Here's a couple for you


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10527537
> *Here's a couple for you
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PICS


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 28 2008, 04:33 PM~10524749
> *IS IT TRUE THAT THIS CAR GOT SOLD AT THE SHOW???  SOMEONE POST IT UP ON THE FORT WOTH CRUISE FORUM EARLIER???  I THINK THE OWNERS NAME IS RAY OR ROY I THINK??? :0  :0  :0
> *


YEA THE GUY LIVES IN FORT WORTH AND IS MANE IS PETE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I took about 500 pics of the vehicles the night after setup without all the crowds....but I only uploaded the ones for the day of the show and the night of the hop so far.































































Tommy Lee=Rich Asshole :thumbsdown: I hope they stuck it to him good on the price of that lowlow he bought . :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texas outlaw_@Apr 28 2008, 12:37 PM~10522421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the deal with the ELITE rides? Did Texas buy some of their cars :dunno: didn't see a plaque & don't think they have a chapter up there :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 29 2008, 10:22 AM~10530360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 29 2008, 10:44 AM~10530516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 29 2008, 08:52 AM~10530566
> *
> *


tight ass line up Big M.....Kanas brought some clean whips out too


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Apr 29 2008, 10:13 AM~10530292
> *Whats the deal with the ELITE rides? Did Texas buy some of their cars  :dunno: didn't see a plaque & don't think they have a chapter up there  :dunno:
> *


They belong to Torres Empire now :0 Sam Torres owns 4 of the cars, The other one which is the blue Cadi was not there.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2008, 09:13 AM~10530706
> *They belong to Torres Empire now :0
> *


how'd the playboy do


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

looking good majestics :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 11:30 AM~10530747
> *how'd the playboy do
> *


1st in my class and 3rd BEST OVERALL BIKE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: 


I took second in the hop down in Jarell


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 11:33 AM~10530758
> *:thumbsup:
> I took second in the hop down in Jarell
> *


TIGHT! ARE U COMING TO THE AUSTIN SHOW THIS WEEKIN?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 29 2008, 09:37 AM~10530790
> *TIGHT!  ARE U COMING TO THE AUSTIN SHOW THIS WEEKIN?
> *


If I dont have to work probaly


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 11:42 AM~10530833
> *If I dont have to work probaly
> *


cool i'm bring my cutty for the hell of it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Apr 29 2008, 09:31 AM~10530751
> *looking good majestics :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

See everyone Sunday in Austin!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Yall should see "caddisrphic" dont know if i spelld it right but that one one the rideas sam bought from the dealbas in cali, the ;ac is bad ass, so is el comote, that was at the show...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

The purple 350z was bad ass!!!Normally not a fan of new cars that are done lowrider...but that one was beautiful


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 28 2008, 07:59 PM~10526150
> *was there any bikini contest??? :biggrin:
> *


No...but the car hop was at lady luck...


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

the 350z from RollerZ??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i was glad they finally let me in, i ended up having to disconect the fuel line from my carb and start it up untill all the gas pumped out 

it was just my luck that my guage got stuck on 2 bars above a quarter, 1 week before the show. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 28 2008, 10:09 PM~10527113
> *Here are some more pictures from the HOP on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


BUNCH OF BUCKETS, THAT WASN'T A HOP ,IT WAS A JOKE :uh: :uh:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

thanks to all my fam from the south BIG M


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 29 2008, 05:00 PM~10533596
> *BUNCH OF BUCKETS,  THAT WASN'T A HOP ,IT WAS A JOKE :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



x2 :ugh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Apr 29 2008, 05:39 PM~10533885
> *thanks to all my fam from the south BIG M
> *


No, thank you for the drive! Much respect!

Most distince traveled :thumbsup:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Apr 29 2008, 09:13 AM~10530706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

Daaaaamn CADISTROPIC is gone too :0 Did that ***** get a package deal or what.............*BALLER* :yes:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

No disrespect to no one but in my opinon Grape Crush should have gotten Best Display---he was the only one that had his ride on a turn table and no one else had their car on one. That's my opinon and like I said no disrespect to anyone. 

Here is a picture of his car...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10533596
> *BUNCH OF BUCKETS,   THAT WASN'T A HOP ,IT WAS A JOKE :uh:  :uh:
> *



I DIDNT SEE ANY OF UR CARS OUT THERE.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10535748
> *I DIDNT SEE ANY OF UR CARS OUT THERE. SO QUIT RUNNIN UR DAMN MOUTH
> *


this was their hopper 








and was still *clean* enough for the show floor :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Apr 29 2008, 04:39 PM~10533885
> *thanks to all my fam from the south BIG M
> *


GOOD TO SEE YALL COME DOWN.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 29 2008, 04:00 PM~10533596
> *BUNCH OF BUCKETS,  THAT WASN'T A HOP ,IT WAS A JOKE :uh:  :uh:
> *


IT MAYBE A BUCKET BUT IT'S ON THE BUMPER. :biggrin: 
GOOD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME. :wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2008, 12:25 PM~10522287
> *NEED TO POST PICS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT WAS IN THE SHOW WITH THE V-8, CHROME, PAINT, LEAF, GUTS, AND BEAT.  THEN DROVE TO JOE'S TO SERVE SOME LINCOLN WITH A V-6 AND A TON OF WEIGHT
> *




I SECOND THAT, ON THE WEIGHT THING. AT THE LADY LUCK THAT CAR WAS SHAKING THE WHOLE PARKING LOT. AND THAT WAS CUZ THE REAREND WAS HITTING THE GROUND AND I DONT MEAN THE BUMPER.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 30 2008, 02:35 AM~10535748
> *I DIDNT SEE ANY OF UR CARS OUT THERE.
> *


Because our hoppers were at the show and you couldn't do both,we did try to though.Majestics we build show cars that can hopp.

This ain't junkyard wars.It's called lowriding. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 29 2008, 08:16 PM~10536307
> *Because our hoppers were at the show and you couldn't do both,we did try to though.Majestics we build show cars that can hopp.
> 
> This ain't junkyard wars.It's called lowriding. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
welp, he's got a point. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 29 2008, 08:35 PM~10535748
> *I DIDNT SEE ANY OF UR CARS OUT THERE.
> *


ACTUALLY "OLD SCHOOL" IS THE OWNER/BUILDER OF THE BLACK AND PURPLE LINCOLN.......SAME GUY THAT DID MINE TOO!  



> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 29 2008, 09:01 PM~10536088
> *I SECOND THAT, ON THE WEIGHT THING. AT THE LADY LUCK THAT CAR WAS SHAKING THE WHOLE PARKING LOT. AND THAT WAS CUZ THE REAREND WAS HITTING THE GROUND AND I DONT MEAN THE BUMPER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 09:11 AM~10530691
> *tight ass line up Big M.....MISSOURI
> easy mistake. everyone makes it.  but thanks for the props homie. *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 29 2008, 08:00 PM~10535399
> *No disrespect to no one but in my opinon Grape Crush should have gotten Best Display
> *


A LITTLE BIAS AIN'T WE?

EVERYONE IS HAS THE RIGHT TO THEIR OWN OPINION.....I THINK BEST OF SHOW WENT WHERE IT NEEDED TO......BIAS?

NO DISRESPECT.................


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10527113
> *Here are some more pictures from the HOP on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


on the real..and im not tryin to hate...it reminded me of an 80's lowrider vhs tape without sound.  the only thing it was missing was tumbleweed....OR..that other lincoln. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

I better not say anything and let the pics speak for themselves...


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 29 2008, 08:27 PM~10536456
> *A LITTLE BIAS AIN'T WE?
> 
> EVERYONE IS HAS THE RIGHT TO THEIR OWN OPINION.....I THINK BEST OF SHOW WENT WHERE IT NEEDED TO......BIAS?
> ...



I wasn't talking about Best of Show I'm talking about Best of Display...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 28 2008, 02:39 PM~10523687
> *After show...
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!! loved those rides!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 29 2008, 09:41 PM~10536680
> *I wasn't talking about Best of Show I'm talking about Best of Display...
> *


OH SNAP.....MY BAD WHO WON THAT?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 29 2008, 09:43 PM~10536735
> *very nice!! loved those rides!!!
> *


THEY ALWAYS COME CORRECT......FOR OVER 20 YEARS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 29 2008, 09:38 PM~10536632
> *I better not say anything and let the pics speak for themselves...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10524386
> *Whoever is in charge of the awards, you need to step it up.  What the hell are these wooden plaques your giving out to people? These are the worst awards that I have ever seen.  I recevied the Torres Choice award at the houston show and that was a waste of an award.  I am sure everyone that recevied those actual wooden plaques are dissapointed.  You cant even read what the hell they say?????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10536632
> *I better not say anything and let the pics speak for themselves...
> 
> 
> ...


well they do!!!DAMN!!! GREAT SHOTS!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER+Apr 28 2008, 05:55 PM~10524386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x13 :0 











:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not going to lie...we ordered these "Made in Italy" trophies that were more expensive than normal without ever seeing them. We were told how great they were....we were disappointed....

As for the plaques, it was an experiment....we live and learn!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 10:18 PM~10538017
> *I'm not going to lie...we ordered these "Made in Italy" trophies that were more expensive than normal without ever seeing them.  We were told how great they were....we were disappointed....
> 
> As for the plaques, it was an experiment....we live and learn!
> *


youre a good sport.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/661234623.html


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 30 2008, 12:02 AM~10538375
> *youre a good sport.
> *


I agree, if only everyone else was too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 08:04 AM~10539361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres Third Place ON Street Custom Class..???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 29 2008, 08:24 PM~10536420
> *KANSAS CITY, MISSOURI
> easy mistake. everyone makes it.   but thanks for the props homie.
> *


no prob....hell they right across the way from each other same name diff zip :biggrin: still the M had some tight ass rides out


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 62 (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 10:18 PM~10538017
> *I'm not going to lie...we ordered these "Made in Italy" trophies that were more expensive than normal without ever seeing them.  We were told how great they were....we were disappointed....
> 
> As for the plaques, it was an experiment....we live and learn!
> *


everyone seems to love the LRM plaques. what was the difference? havent seen them yet.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If there is a tie for one place, that skips the next number. Therefore, with two people tying for 2nd, the next person is in 4th (as there are already 3 guys ahead of him).


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service. Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine 










reply "stop" to 68398 to leave the Wheeled Events group and stop receiving TX area car show updates.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2008, 12:25 PM~10522287
> *NEED TO POST PICS OF THAT LINCOLN THAT WAS IN THE SHOW WITH THE V-8, CHROME, PAINT, LEAF, GUTS, AND BEAT.  THEN DROVE TO JOE'S TO SERVE SOME LINCOLN WITH A V-6 AND A TON OF WEIGHT
> *


no mames way.....


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anyone know if i placed??? we had to leave eairly and didnt git to stay for trophys


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 30 2008, 12:36 PM~10541449
> *sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF  What did she just say? :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 30 2008, 12:48 PM~10541599
> *WTF    What did she just say?  :dunno:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 30 2008, 10:36 AM~10541453
> *sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i gotta ask...is this a 9 year old typing for you? just take it a little slower, you'll figure it out!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 30 2008, 01:19 PM~10541934
> *i gotta ask...is this a 9 year old typing for you? just take it a little slower, you'll figure it out!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10541449
> *sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


*1. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR K.C.'s HOPPER. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.

2. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR PRIMO's CAPRICE. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.

3. AFTER READING 1. AND 2. HOW CAN YOU SAY IRVING CUSTOMS DID SHIT TO ME? I NEVER HAD SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT THEM AND I WOULD LIKE TO THINK IT IS MUTUAL.

4. I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT I GOT A CLEAN ASS STREET CAR PARK YOUR SHIT NEXT TO MINE AND WE'LL SEE WHAT'S UP.

5. YOU CAN'T SPELL OR TYPE A STATEMENT FOR SHIT. 

6. WHO'S IS LICKING ON WHO'S BALLS? YOU AIN'T CESAR....

7. I DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOSE? I AM SURE YOU DO THOUGH, CAN YOU GIVE ME SOME LESSONS ON BEING A LOSER?

8. YOU ARE JUST ANOTHER ONE OF MY FANS. I'LL BE AT JOE'S SATURDAY NIGHT IF YOU WANT TO COME GET AN AUTOGRAPH.

9. I'M DIRTY ON HERE I'M DIRTY IN THE STREETS. I DON'T HIDE FROM ANYONE IN PERSON OR BY SCREEN NAMES. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?

10. GO FUCK YOURSELF! AND I SAY THAT HERE AND I WILL SAY IT TO YOUR FACE BITCH!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'LL BE THE BETTER MAN ON THIS POST


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2008, 01:47 PM~10542159
> *I'LL BE THE BETTER MAN ON THIS POST
> *


to late.....I got the screen print! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2008, 01:35 PM~10542065
> *1. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR K.C.'s HOPPER. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.
> 
> 2. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR PRIMO's CAPRICE. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2008, 10:37 AM~10541461
> *anyone know if i placed??? we had to leave eairly and didnt git to stay for trophys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

I READ ABOUT THESE HOPPERS BEING CALLED BUCKETS.. WELL I ADMIT THEY DONT HAVE KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDER NEATH BUT THEY ALL PUT TIME INTO THEIR CARS AND ARE PUTTING MONEY INTO THEM AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM.. THEY ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE LOWRIDING BIGGER.. BUT JUST FOR THE RECORD THE GUY WHO OWNS THIS "BUCKET" 









ALSO OWNS THESE CARS

























ALONG WITH CADDISTROPHIC AND IS BUILDING MANY OTHER BIG TIME CARS.. AND JUST KNOW THAT THE HOPPER MAY NOT LOOK GREAT NOW BUT IT WILL.. SO THINK ITS BEST TO KEEP AWAY FROM TALKING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES RIDES.. :biggrin: CAUSE WE ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE IT BETTER IN OUR OWN WAY..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10543273
> *I READ ABOUT THESE HOPPERS BEING CALLED BUCKETS.. WELL I ADMIT THEY DONT HAVE KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDER NEATH BUT THEY ALL PUT TIME INTO THEIR CARS AND ARE PUTTING MONEY INTO THEM AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM.. THEY ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE LOWRIDING BIGGER.. BUT JUST FOR THE RECORD THE GUY WHO OWNS THIS "BUCKET"
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 02:21 PM~10543273
> *I READ ABOUT THESE HOPPERS BEING CALLED BUCKETS.. WELL I ADMIT THEY DONT HAVE KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDER NEATH BUT THEY ALL PUT TIME INTO THEIR CARS AND ARE PUTTING MONEY INTO THEM AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM.. THEY ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE LOWRIDING BIGGER.. BUT JUST FOR THE RECORD THE GUY WHO OWNS THIS "BUCKET"
> 
> 
> ...


didnt that dude just buy those cars built like that??? also..that monte didnt even run. just sayin.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 30 2008, 02:57 AM~10536051
> *IT MAYBE A BUCKET BUT IT'S ON THE BUMPER. :biggrin:
> GOOD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME.  :wave:
> *


thanks, it was a long trip....... your car was workin! but it is rough. :biggrin: hop really disapointed me.i stayed up 2 days strait puttin my car together, and didn't test it till the show finished. and then the only cars hoppin didn't run or nothin.  
i'll catch up with you guys next time,.... and maybe bring 2 or 3 hoppers,.............
strait majestics style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
sorry i posted under my brothers name.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 30 2008, 02:35 AM~10535748
> *I DIDNT SEE ANY OF UR CARS OUT THERE.
> *


look again, my car was at the show during the hop.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 30 2008, 05:36 PM~10541449
> *sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sanchez is a ball licker for posting this "  " ? your fucked up hommie.
you sound like a ******* hater from hell. and you can't spell. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2008, 01:35 PM~10542065
> *1. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR K.C.'s HOPPER. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.
> 
> 2. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR PRIMO's CAPRICE. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

wow he can buy cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0  :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 04:21 PM~10543273
> *I READ ABOUT THESE HOPPERS BEING CALLED BUCKETS.. WELL I ADMIT THEY DONT HAVE KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDER NEATH BUT THEY ALL PUT TIME INTO THEIR CARS AND ARE PUTTING MONEY INTO THEM AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM.. THEY ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE LOWRIDING BIGGER.. BUT JUST FOR THE RECORD THE GUY WHO OWNS THIS "BUCKET"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 30 2008, 01:35 PM~10542065
> *1. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR K.C.'s HOPPER. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.
> 
> 2. I AIN'T TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR PRIMO's CAPRICE. I KNOW IT AIN'T MINE.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 04:21 PM~10543273
> *I READ ABOUT THESE HOPPERS BEING CALLED BUCKETS.. WELL I ADMIT THEY DONT HAVE KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDER NEATH BUT THEY ALL PUT TIME INTO THEIR CARS AND ARE PUTTING MONEY INTO THEM AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM.. THEY ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE LOWRIDING BIGGER.. BUT JUST FOR THE RECORD THE GUY WHO OWNS THIS "BUCKET"
> 
> 
> ...


 launder that money!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

YEAH HE DID BUY THEM LIKE THAT BUT THESE WERE TO HOLD HIM OVER TILL THE DEALBAS FINISHED THE CAR THEY ARE BUILDING FOR HIM RIGHT NOW..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NOW THIS AIN'T ALL ABOUT SAM. ME AND HIM ARE COOL....ALSO HE AIN'T ON HERE SO WE CAN LEAVE IT AT THAT. 

I DIDN'T GO TO THE OFFICIAL HOP, BUT I WENT TO THE AFTER SHOW ONE. WHICH TWO LINCOLNS WENT AT IT ONE WAS CLEAN.....ONE WAS WELL.......HAD SEEN BETTER DAYS.

AND THOSE GUYS WERE FROM PASADENA.....THIS ALL STARTED WHEN THEY SAID "POST THE LINCOLN THAT SERVED DALLAS." I WAS LIKE FUCK IT *POST THE CLEANER ONE THAT BEAT IT.*

AND NOW LOOK WHERE WE AT.

MY $0.02


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 04:21 PM~10543273
> *I READ ABOUT THESE HOPPERS BEING CALLED BUCKETS.. WELL I ADMIT THEY DONT HAVE KANDY PAINT AND CHROME UNDER NEATH BUT THEY ALL PUT TIME INTO THEIR CARS AND ARE PUTTING MONEY INTO THEM AND ARE HAPPY WITH THEM.. THEY ALL ARE TRYING TO MAKE LOWRIDING BIGGER.. BUT JUST FOR THE RECORD THE GUY WHO OWNS THIS "BUCKET"
> 
> 
> ...


yeah whatever :uh: it's a bucket, and it's not even a hopper, it's an ancor for a battleship at best. :biggrin: and my hommie is right, those are all delalba cars.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

IM WITH U SANCHEZ JUST WAS TRYING TO MAKE THE POINT THAT MAYBE BECAUSE THE HOPPERS WERENT "CLEAN" DOESNT MEAN THEY DONT OWN OTHER CARS AND THAT EVERYONE IS IN THIS BECAUSE THEY LOVE IT AND MAY JUST NOT HAVE THE ABILITY TO CHROME AND KANDY EVERYTHING NOT TO FAIR TO CALL EM BUCKETS ... THATS ALL ILL SAY IM DONE


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 07:01 PM~10544856
> *IM WITH U SANCHEZ JUST WAS TRYING TO MAKE THE POINT THAT MAYBE BECAUSE THE HOPPERS WERENT "CLEAN" DOESNT MEAN THEY DONT OWN OTHER CARS AND THAT EVERYONE IS IN THIS BECAUSE THEY LOVE IT AND MAY JUST NOT HAVE THE ABILITY TO CHROME AND KANDY EVERYTHING NOT TO FAIR TO CALL EM BUCKETS ...  THATS ALL ILL SAY IM DONE
> *


 a bucket is a bucket, read your own signature hommie. don't want to hear it. if homeboy owns that hopper, then it looks to me that he HAS THE ABILITY maybe just not the will to build a correct hopper. at any rate, the cars at the hopp WERE BUCKETS just the truth, not hating, just stating.


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 07:01 PM~10544856
> *IM WITH U SANCHEZ JUST WAS TRYING TO MAKE THE POINT THAT MAYBE BECAUSE THE HOPPERS WERENT "CLEAN" DOESNT MEAN THEY DONT OWN OTHER CARS AND THAT EVERYONE IS IN THIS BECAUSE THEY LOVE IT AND MAY JUST NOT HAVE THE ABILITY TO CHROME AND KANDY EVERYTHING NOT TO FAIR TO CALL EM BUCKETS ...  THATS ALL ILL SAY IM DONE
> *


WUZ UP JESSE POST UP PICS OF THE REGAL DAT BITCH WAS CLEAN 1ST PLACE AT DA SHOW AND DA HOP.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Apr 30 2008, 06:11 PM~10544952
> *WUZ UP JESSE POST UP PICS OF THE REGAL DAT BITCH WAS CLEAN 1ST PLACE AT DA SHOW AND DA HOP.
> *


WHATS UP ROBERT.. YEAH MAN.. I DID BUILD MY CAR TO BE GOOD IN BOTH.. BUT THATS ME CAUSE I COULD.. BUT I KNOW NOT EVERYONE CAN.. I KNOW WHEN THE MONTE IS DONE IT WILL BE CLEAN.. BUT OLDSCHOOL GOT HIS OPINION AND THATS COOL.. I GOT MINE.. BUT ITS ALL GOING TOWARDS MAKING PEOPLE WANNA DO THIS.. THATS ALL.. IM WAITING FOR YOU TO BUST OUT WITH YOUR RIDE THOUGH FOR REAL DTOWN 78!! HIT ME UP SO I CAN GET THAT SNEEK PEAK BEFORE IT HITS THE SHOW!! THAT CAR HAS ALWAYS BEEN ONE OF MY FAVORITES!! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Apr 30 2008, 05:11 PM~10544952
> *WUZ UP JESSE POST UP PICS OF THE REGAL DAT BITCH WAS CLEAN 1ST PLACE AT DA SHOW AND DA HOP.
> *



You talking about his one


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 30 2008, 07:29 PM~10545127
> *You talking about his one
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD GOT A PIC OF IT HOPPIN?


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2008, 06:31 PM~10545143
> *LOOKS GOOD GOT A PIC OF IT HOPPIN?
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 07:37 PM~10545180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S A NICE RIDE........... YES, NICER THAN MINE. SEE, NO HATIN.....





BUT YOU ARE CHIPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10545201
> *NOW THAT'S A NICE RIDE........... YES, NICER THAN MINE.    SEE, NO HATIN.....
> BUT YOU ARE CHIPPIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL IT HIT BUMPER.. AND ITS A SINGLE :biggrin: I THINK 48 - 50 AINT BAD  AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS.. HA HA EXCEPTS THE CHIPPIN PART


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

JUST JOKIN ,.... LOOKIN GOOD !!!!! WANNA HOP AGAINST NATURAL HIGH?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2008, 06:49 PM~10545267
> *JUST JOKIN ,.... LOOKIN GOOD !!!!!  WANNA HOP AGAINST NATURAL HIGH?
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY? YOU TELL ALLEN YOUR BOOKING HIM A TRIP BACK DOWN HERE? :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2008, 06:49 PM~10545267
> *JUST JOKIN ,.... LOOKIN GOOD !!!!!  WANNA HOP AGAINST NATURAL HIGH?
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS ONE THING THAT EVERYONE KNOWS ABOUT ME IS I NEVER TURN DOWN A HOP.. EXCEPT WHEN I DONT HAVE THE CAR.. I SOLD IT.. AS THEY SAY DUDE MADE AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE.. BUT JUST KNOW AS SOON AS "THE RETURN" IS OUT ILL HIT YOU GUYS UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 07:53 PM~10545309
> *THERE IS ONE THING THAT EVERYONE KNOWS ABOUT ME IS I NEVER TURN DOWN A HOP.. EXCEPT WHEN I DONT HAVE THE CAR.. I SOLD IT.. AS THEY SAY DUDE MADE AN OFFER I CANT REFUSE.. BUT JUST KNOW AS SOON AS "THE RETURN" IS OUT ILL HIT YOU GUYS UP..  :biggrin:
> *


bet that. :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll call allen now.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2008, 07:01 PM~10545376
> *bet that. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'll call allen now.
> *


AND JUST FOR FUN BRING YOUR LINCOLN TOO.. MY BUDDY HAS A DOUBLE PUMP THAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK OUT AND BY THE TIME YOU GET HERE IT IT BE FULLY KANDIES AND CHROMED :biggrin: I HAD LOST MY MOTIVATION ON THIS NEWEST RIDE BUT ALL THE SUDDEN IT GOT FUN AGAIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10545414
> *AND JUST FOR FUN BRING YOUR LINCOLN TOO.. MY BUDDY HAS A DOUBLE PUMP THAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK OUT AND BY THE TIME YOU GET HERE IT IT BE FULLY KANDIES AND CHROMED  :biggrin: I HAD LOST MY MOTIVATION ON THIS NEWEST RIDE BUT ALL THE SUDDEN IT GOT FUN AGAIN..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


that's what i'm talkin about. i'm in ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Apr 30 2008, 07:12 PM~10545481
> *that's what i'm talkin about.    i'm in ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 30 2008, 06:29 PM~10545127
> *You talking about his one
> 
> 
> ...


the one that everybody that owns it says it was build for them in el paso????




this one build by my homie in rowlett looks a lot like it


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN THIS SI GREAT NIGHT ENTERTAINMENT GUEYYYSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 08:24 PM~10545591
> *DAMN THIS SI GREAT NIGHT ENTERTAINMENT GUEYYYSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> the one that everybody that owns it says it was build for them in el paso????
> this one build by my homie in rowlett looks a lot like it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> > the one that everybody that owns it says it was build for them in el paso????
> > this one build by my homie in rowlett looks a lot like it
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 30 2008, 07:29 PM~10545631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i got danny on the line he build it on his garage u want pics of the interior too,its funny how fools take credit for other peoples work. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


obviously you never saw the car after everything was redone dumbass


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

name one thing thats the same on the car when he had it


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

GOOD DEAL.. DO THAT.. CAUSE EVERYONE IN DALLAS SAW ME DO IT.. SO DO WHAT YOU DO DONT MATTER TO ME.. I KNOW WHAT WAS DONE.. :biggrin: AND POST THE MOTOR FRAME UNDER CARRAGE AND THE HYDROS THEN ILL POST MINE..  OH THE PAINT TOO.. LETS DO SIDE BY SIDE AND SEE.. I LOVE IT..


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: --JUICE--, droptopt-bird, KandyRegal, SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW, quazar, urquizo04*


 :0 I guess everyone wants to see pics :cheesy:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 30 2008, 07:32 PM~10545651
> *obviously you never saw the car after everything was redone dumbass
> *


i did DUMBASS but since danny sold it we went to a show and we heard the owner back then tellin some one the car was build for him in el paso ,i know the car was re done but not in el paso ,danny paint it ,did the interior and the 1st 4 pump set up on it,im just pointing that out,the car was never 1st build in el paso.


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 07:28 PM~10545112
> *WHATS UP ROBERT.. YEAH MAN.. I DID BUILD MY CAR TO BE GOOD IN BOTH.. BUT THATS ME CAUSE I COULD.. BUT I KNOW NOT EVERYONE CAN.. I KNOW WHEN THE MONTE IS DONE IT WILL BE CLEAN.. BUT OLDSCHOOL GOT HIS OPINION AND THATS COOL.. I GOT MINE.. BUT ITS ALL GOING TOWARDS MAKING PEOPLE WANNA DO THIS.. THATS ALL.. IM WAITING FOR YOU TO BUST OUT WITH YOUR RIDE THOUGH FOR REAL DTOWN 78!!  HIT ME UP SO I CAN GET THAT SNEEK PEAK BEFORE IT HITS THE SHOW!! THAT CAR HAS  ALWAYS BEEN ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!  :biggrin:
> *


ME AND U MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP TO FT WORTH AND GO AND SEE ALL GROWN UP AKA ITS A BOY ARALIO IS DOING THE DAMN THING IT SHOULD BE READY IN A FEW MONTHS CURLYS FLYING IN LATER THIS MONTH TO HOOK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

so how the fuck is he taking credit for other peoples work when everything been redone?


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Apr 30 2008, 07:39 PM~10545711
> *ME AND U MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP TO FT WORTH AND GO AND SEE ALL GROWN UP AKA ITS A BOY ARALIO IS DOING THE DAMN THING IT SHOULD BE READY IN A FEW MONTHS CURLYS FLYING IN LATER THIS MONTH TO HOOK IT UP :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP MAN.. HEY THOUGH BE CAREFUL.. WE GOT THE YOU DIDNT BUILD THE CAR POLICE ON HERE.. BETTER MAKE SURE YOU TELL EVERYONE WHAT YOU DID... HA HA.. MAN I LOVE IT.. I BUILD A WHOLE CAR DUDE COMES ON HERE TALKING ABOUT TAKIN OTHER PEOPLES CREDIT AND WHATS HE DOING.. TALKIN FOR DANNY.. NICE.. HA HA.. BUT ANYWAYS MAN YEAH ID LOVE TO CHECK IT OUT MAN.. JUST HIT ME UP IM DOWN WHEN EVER YOU GOT TIME.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:44 PM~10545750
> *THATS WHATS UP MAN.. HEY THOUGH BE CAREFUL.. WE GOT THE YOU DIDNT BUILD THE CAR POLICE ON HERE.. BETTER MAKE SURE YOU TELL EVERYONE WHAT YOU DID... HA HA.. MAN I LOVE IT.. I BUILD A WHOLE CAR DUDE COMES ON HERE TALKING ABOUT TAKIN OTHER PEOPLES CREDIT AND WHATS HE DOING.. TALKIN FOR DANNY.. NICE.. HA HA.. BUT ANYWAYS MAN YEAH ID LOVE TO CHECK IT OUT MAN.. JUST HIT ME UP IM DOWN WHEN EVER YOU GOT TIME.. :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I PUT 24GS IN THE MONTE ITS MINE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYBODY SAYS, I CAN BUILD THEM AND I CAN BUY THEM, I BOUGHT A CAR AT DA SHOW ON DA SPOT IF I LIKE IT IM GOING TO BUY IT PEOPLE THAT RUN THEIR MOUTHS ABOUT BUYING A CAR ALREADY LOOKING GOOD IS JUST HATING CUZ THEY HAVE TO BUY A BUCKET AND TAKE YEARS TO BUILD IT


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

ok KandyRegal u made it better but its the same car isnt???


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Apr 30 2008, 07:52 PM~10545839
> *SHIT I PUT 24GS IN THE MONTE ITS MINE I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYBODY SAYS, I CAN BUILD THEM AND I CAN BUY THEM, I BOUGHT A CAR AT DA SHOW ON DA SPOT IF I LIKE IT IM GOING TO BUY IT PEOPLE THAT RUN THEIR MOUTHS ABOUT BUYING A CAR ALREADY LOOKING GOOD IS JUST HATING CUZ THEY HAVE TO BUY A BUCKET AND TAKE YEARS TO BUILD IT
> *


U KNOW THAT.. I KNOW THAT.. BUT IT SEEMS THAT OTHERS JUST CANT GET IT.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD.. JUST LIKE WHEN WE WERE AT THE SHOW WE WERE SITTING BACK LAUGHIN WHEN WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THIS SAME THING... BUT YEAH MAN LET HEAD OUT THERE ONE DAY SO I CAN SEE THAT BAD MOFO!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:56 PM~10545882
> *U KNOW THAT.. I KNOW THAT.. BUT IT SEEMS THAT OTHERS JUST CANT GET IT.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD.. JUST LIKE WHEN WE WERE AT THE SHOW WE WERE SITTING BACK LAUGHIN WHEN WE WERE TALKING ABOUT THIS SAME THING... BUT YEAH MAN LET HEAD OUT THERE ONE DAY SO I CAN SEE THAT BAD MOFO!!  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD SO WHEN ARE YOU AND UR BRO GOING TO ROLL WITH DA ACES :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10545867
> *ok  KandyRegal u made it better but its the same car isnt???
> *


OK HERE IT IS.. I REDID THE WHOLE CAR!!! THE ENTIRE CAR.. SO ITS THE SAME AS BUYING A HOOPTIE AND DOING IT.. I JUST HAD A NICER STARTING POINT THATS ALL.. BUT HOW DID HE BUILD IT IF I BUILT IT.. WHAT IS THE DEFINITION OF A BUILD?? I PAINTED IT PUT A MOTOR IN IT.. NEW SET UP ALL NEW UNDERCARRAGE EVERYTHING.. SO EXPLAIN WHAT HE BUILD ON THE CAR.. OK HE HAD IT AND DID SOME STUFF TO IT.. BUT IT WAS ALL STRIPPED DOWN AND REBUILD FRAME UP I GOT PICS OF THE WHOLE BUILD.. ?? SO EXPLAIN PLEASE?? AND WHY DOES IT MATTER TO YOU ANYWAYS.. MAN I SOLD THIS CAR 6 MONTHS AGO.. AND I HAD IT FOR 2 YEARS.. SO WHY BRING IT UP EXCEPT TO BE A SHIT TALKER,.. ?? OH WELL HAVE FUN WITH IT.. EVERYONE KNOWS ME AND KNOWS WHATS UP WITH THE CAR.. SO I AINT WORRIED ABOUT IT.. IM THROUGH WITH IT!!


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Apr 30 2008, 07:59 PM~10545903
> *SOUNDS GOOD SO WHEN ARE YOU AND UR BRO GOING TO ROLL WITH DA ACES :biggrin:
> *


WELL THESE DUDES DONE GOT ME READY TO DO THIS SOONER THAN I THOUGHT.. "THE RETURN" MAY BE HERE SOONER THAN WHAT ANYBODY WANTED.. I KNOW THAT.. :biggrin: AND AS SOON AS ITS HERE IM DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 09:04 PM~10545935
> *WELL THESE DUDES DONE GOT ME READY TO DO THIS SOONER THAN I THOUGHT.. "THE RETURN" MAY BE HERE SOONER THAN WHAT ANYBODY WANTED..  I KNOW THAT..  :biggrin:  AND AS SOON AS ITS HERE IM DOWN!  :biggrin:
> *


already im ready when you are


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess that means i can't go buy my 14g impala cause its already done. :roflmao:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 30 2008, 08:10 PM~10545995
> *I guess that means i can't go buy my 14g impala cause its already done. :roflmao:
> *


NO YOU CAN STILL GET IT CAUSE YOUR GONNA PUT ANOTHER 10 GS IN IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Apr 30 2008, 08:10 PM~10545994
> *already im ready when you are
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah but i have to of had it in the 60's for it to be mine. :roflmao: :roflmao: according to some ppl here


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 30 2008, 07:17 PM~10546064
> *Yeah but i have to of had it in the 60's for it to be mine. :roflmao:  :roflmao: according to some ppl here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS GREAT SUP RYAN N JESIIE :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

wus up homie.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

CHILLIN DAMN THIS SHIT IS WILD HOMIE WHY ALL THE HATE :uh:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 08:24 PM~10546134
> *CHILLIN DAMN THIS SHIT IS WILD HOMIE WHY ALL THE HATE  :uh:
> *


WASNT ANY HATIN TILL OLD BOY CAME ON HERE... ME AND OLD SCHOOL WERE HAVING FUN.. THIS DUDE JUICE JUST HAS TO THROW HIS 2 CENTS IN..


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Shit who knows man it's just stupid shit talk. I wasnt going to say nuthin till that dude said my bro. is takin credit for other ppl's work even after the car has been rebuilt from the ground up. But to hell with it.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 06:04 AM~10539361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can anybody post the ride that beat Eazy's in RADICAL Class??? Dying to see what beats a CUSTOM-MADE 2-door drop these days!


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 30 2008, 07:22 PM~10546113
> *wus up homie.
> *


sitting back reading reading some of this bullshit about so called buckets.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA THIS CRAZY HOMIE


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

my original comment said that we heard one of the OWNERS tellin people the car was build for them in another city i wasnt trying to hate on ur ride kandyregal,the car is bad ass ,i never said u were sayin that


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 04:46 PM~10544737
> *YEAH HE DID BUY THEM LIKE THAT BUT THESE WERE TO HOLD HIM OVER TILL THE DEALBAS FINISHED THE CAR THEY ARE BUILDING FOR HIM RIGHT NOW..
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 30 2008, 08:31 PM~10546222
> *my original comment said that we heard one of the OWNERS tellin people the car was build for them in another city i wasnt trying to hate on ur ride kandyregal,the car is bad ass ,i never said u were sayin that
> *


WELL.. ITS CAME ACROSS LIKE THAT.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD.. WELL JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT.. I NEED U SO YOU CAN GET JERRY OFF HIS BUTT TO PAINT MY NEXT RIDE AND I KNOW U GOT THE GOLDEN TICKET TO MAKE IT HAPPEN SO CANT HAVE ME AND YOU TALKING SHIT HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickatina_@Apr 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10546243
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


yeah no shit. Theres plenty more to come soon!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:33 PM~10546261
> *WELL.. ITS CAME ACROSS LIKE THAT.. BUT ITS ALL GOOD.. WELL JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT.. I NEED U SO YOU CAN GET JERRY OFF HIS BUTT TO PAINT MY NEXT RIDE AND I KNOW U GOT THE GOLDEN TICKET TO MAKE IT HAPPEN SO CANT HAVE ME AND YOU TALKING SHIT HA HA  :biggrin:
> *


get in line hes got 4 bikes waiting for a paint job right now including mine.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Apr 30 2008, 08:41 PM~10546362
> *get in line hes got 4 bikes waiting for a paint job right now including mine.
> *


YEAH I FIGURED.. HE JUST DID ANOTHER DUDES CAR I KNOW TOO... A ROADMASTER... BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN ITS BEEN GOIN DOWN IN THIS HOE :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@May 1 2008, 02:28 AM~10546183
> *Can anybody post the ride that beat Eazy's in RADICAL Class??? Dying to see what beats a CUSTOM-MADE 2-door drop these days!
> *


Easys is bad ass,but to me just because it's a 2 door doesn't mean it should win no matter what.Just what i think the rest of the car matters alot also.I didn't know he didn't win though what did beat him?


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2008, 10:16 PM~10546845
> *Easys is bad ass,but to me just because it's a 2 door doesn't mean it should win no matter what.Just what i think the rest of the car matters alot also.I didn't know he didn't win though what did beat him?
> *


dat purple radical cutlass from rollerz


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@May 1 2008, 01:13 AM~10545495
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up homie,i'm the switch man for majestics K C and all i got to say is you don't want none of me. :biggrin: :biggrin: We got alot of new hoppers coming out this summer so anytime just hit me up i'll even come to your town.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@May 1 2008, 03:22 AM~10546912
> *dat purple radical cutlass from rollerz
> *


Really to me they shouldn't be in the same class.


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2008, 10:33 PM~10547030
> *Really to me they shouldn't be in the same class.
> *


im talking about for best of show, the caddy is in lux radicals and the cutlass is in 80s radical but for overall the cutlass took it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@May 1 2008, 03:37 AM~10547082
> *im talking about for best of show, the caddy is in lux radicals and the cutlass is in 80s radical but for overall the cutlass took it
> *


You sure they gave the best of show to allen from our club with the green elco,i know there were other nice ass rides there but they did give it to him.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 08:44 PM~10546398
> *YEAH I FIGURED.. HE JUST DID ANOTHER DUDES CAR I KNOW TOO... A ROADMASTER...  BUT WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS!!  :biggrin:
> *


here is the roadmaster almost done by jerry, he gets down


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

whats up droptopt-bird hit me on a pm i lost your number


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

whats up Proneisume93


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

whats up mac2lac


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 11:09 PM~10548198
> *whats up mac2lac
> *


WHAT'S THE DEAL BIG HOMIE?? CAR LOOKIN PROPER!!!! NEW PAINT IS KILLIN EM!!!!!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10548255
> *WHAT'S THE DEAL BIG HOMIE?? CAR LOOKIN PROPER!!!! NEW PAINT IS KILLIN EM!!!!!
> *


Shit chillen bro, The paint should be done by austin i hope it was not done in dallas i brought it out any way i needed the points


----------



## Proneisume93 (Jan 19, 2007)

T


> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 10:05 PM~10548165
> *whats up Proneisume93
> *


WHAT UP BRO? JUST HERE BROWSING THROUGH THEM PAGES. YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW, CAR WASN'T EVEN DONE AND U STILL KILLED THEM OUT THERE


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Proneisume93_@Apr 30 2008, 11:54 PM~10548637
> *T
> WHAT UP BRO? JUST HERE BROWSING THROUGH THEM PAGES. YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW, CAR WASN'T EVEN DONE AND U STILL KILLED THEM OUT THERE
> *


thanks bro, i hope my paint is finished by austin so i can really hit hard. My paint is only the start for this year.


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10548064
> *here is the roadmaster almost done by jerry, he gets down
> 
> 
> ...


:0 ur ride looks bad ass i talked to jerry last week and he told me he was hookin it up ,cant wait to see it finish :biggrin:i like the color,my chopp is gonna be tangerine too unless we change our mind for the 100th time.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2008, 09:32 PM~10547011
> *:biggrin: Whats up homie,i'm the switch man for majestics K C and all i got to say is you don't want none of me. :biggrin:  :biggrin: We got alot of new hoppers coming out this summer so anytime just hit me up i'll even come to your town.
> *


 :biggrin: IS THAT RIGHT?? WELL DAMN.. THATS GOOD.. MAN WHERE WAS ALL THIS WHEN I HAD MY CAR.. HA HA.. WELL MAN AS SOON AS I GET THE NEW RIDE OUT ILL MAKE SURE TO HIT YOU UP AND WE CAN SET IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10548064
> *here is the roadmaster almost done by jerry, he gets down
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHATS UP TROY GOT THAT CAR LOOKING GOOD MAN..!!! :thumbsup: NOW WE NEED TO START THE HOPPER WE TALKED ABOUT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: 

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 09:56 PM~10548064
> *here is the roadmaster almost done by jerry, he gets down
> 
> 
> ...


Are you guys takin about the paint? Or hydos? :dunno: 

Paint looks like Vanderslice to me


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 30 2008, 05:41 PM~10545212
> *WELL IT HIT BUMPER.. AND ITS A SINGLE  :biggrin:  I THINK 48 - 50 AINT BAD    AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS.. HA HA EXCEPTS THE CHIPPIN PART
> *


40 at most!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@May 1 2008, 04:42 AM~10549385
> *:0 ur ride looks bad ass i talked to jerry last week and he told me he was hookin it up ,cant wait to see it finish  :biggrin:i like the color,my chopp is gonna be tangerine too unless we change our mind for the 100th time.
> *


Jerry does change ideas alot, but i gureentee when your chopp is done it will be one of the cleanest out there.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 11:56 PM~10548064
> *here is the roadmaster almost done by jerry, he gets down
> 
> 
> ...


Say newhopper i diggin the paint main good comeup


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 1 2008, 11:50 AM~10551490
> *Say newhopper i diggin the paint main good comeup
> *


thanks


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@May 1 2008, 06:25 AM~10549443
> *:biggrin: IS THAT RIGHT??  WELL DAMN.. THATS GOOD.. MAN WHERE WAS ALL THIS WHEN I HAD MY CAR.. HA HA.. WELL MAN AS SOON AS I GET THE NEW RIDE OUT ILL MAKE SURE TO HIT YOU UP AND WE CAN SET IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: We've been doing it for over 10 years so i don't know where you were? :biggrin: It's all good man but on the real hit me up when you think you ready for the BIG M.(816)591-0549,Fabian. :biggrin: :0


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Apr 28 2008, 09:19 PM~10527228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Outer Limits is NOT in Rollerz Only!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 02:25 PM~10553670
> *The Outer Limits is NOT in Rollerz Only!
> *


yeah it is ROLLERZ ONLY FORT WORTH TEXAS CHAPTER!!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 05:25 PM~10553670
> *The Outer Limits is NOT in Rollerz Only!
> *


betta watch yo mouth homie.....that boy is ALL ROLLERZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: like my homie rich said, Ft. Worth, TX Chapter...


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 1 2008, 08:39 PM~10555561
> *betta watch yo mouth homie.....that boy is ALL ROLLERZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  like my homie rich said, Ft. Worth, TX Chapter...
> *


No...it was taken away and placed into rollerz..but will never be officially in rollerz...I watched it auctioned away in FT.Worth and taken away from its rightful owners..I know what im talkin about just sayin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it was ROLLERZ before it was taken.


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 09:03 PM~10555803
> *it was ROLLERZ before it was taken.
> *


unfortunately it was blvd aces before it was taken


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 08:08 PM~10555824
> *unfortunately it was blvd aces before it was taken
> *


but it was ROLLERZ before that


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 07:08 PM~10555824
> *unfortunately it was blvd aces before it was taken
> *


R U A CHEERLEADER FOR THEM


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 09:14 PM~10555888
> *but it was ROLLERZ before that
> *


Yeah BEFORE...its cool though...just thought I'd mention...
you can see the blvd aces plaque in the back in this pic









And here is a picture from the auction


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dont be mad cause you didnt buy it


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 07:23 PM~10555982
> *dont be mad cause you didnt buy it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 09:23 PM~10555982
> *dont be mad cause you didnt buy it
> *


I wouldnt buy something that I did not make and try to take the fame for it...
And no I am not their cheerleader just a fan of lowriders in general..Great car show overall. Waiting for the June Dub show to roll around


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

your a lowrider fan and your waiting on a dub show??????????????????? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 07:30 PM~10556048
> *your a lowrider fan and your waiting on a dub show??????????????????? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

come on fool speak up. get some post up


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 09:30 PM~10556048
> *your a lowrider fan and your waiting on a dub show??????????????????? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Yeah a fan of cars waiting on a DUB show..seeing as the market for car shows in Dallas has withered..I'm glad to see that DUB makes the stop here since Lowrider Magazine does not have its tour here anymore..
sorry dont have the time to post consistently, more of an avid peruser.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

yep the owners of A2Z limos bought those cars along with rollin malo at that auction.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

think they are in rollerz now tho not sure


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10556194
> *Yeah a fan of cars waiting on a DUB show..seeing as the market for car shows in Dallas has withered..I'm glad to see that DUB makes the stop here since Lowrider Magazine does not have its tour here anymore..
> sorry dont have the time to post consistently, more of an avid peruser.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:dunno: 


that boy john been on his fighting stand this whole week.


too much work got you frustrated, need to take a break


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 08:56 PM~10556262
> *:dunno:
> that boy john been on his fighting stand this whole week.
> too much work got you frustrated, need to take a break
> ...


no too many haterz tryin to take me down :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 10:00 PM~10556316
> *no too many haterz tryin to take me down :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


let them be, you know what you got and thats all that matters


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 09:01 PM~10556331
> *let them be, you know what you got and thats all that matters
> *


haterz motivate me :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

See you all in Austin.


----------



## YogiRichard (May 1, 2008)

No one hating man..its all good on this side.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@May 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10556435
> *See you all in Austin.
> *


best believe it


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 10:49 PM~10556194
> *Yeah a fan of cars waiting on a DUB show..seeing as the market for car shows in Dallas has withered..I'm glad to see that DUB makes the stop here since Lowrider Magazine does not have its tour here anymore..
> sorry dont have the time to post consistently, more of an avid peruser.
> *



Just cues you know a lil something you think you about something !
***** everyone knows it was in RO, then Blve aces and NOW back in ROLLERZ.

Shit. and you waiting on the DUB for what ! ? ! you busting something out ?
Cues if you not, you just dick rideing.

You Glad to see DUB makes a stop in Dallas... *****, FUCK DUB !
I put my car in last years show and for what ? That show was a rip off..

***** Plz.... Lowriding dont stop becues of a show.
we were here before LRM and we will be here after !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 2 2008, 07:47 AM~10558893
> *Just cues you know a lil something you think you about something !
> ***** everyone knows it was in RO,  then Blve aces and NOW back in ROLLERZ.
> 
> ...


*X2 FUCK THE DUB SHOW.....I AIN'T GOING TO THAT SHIT!*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 2 2008, 09:27 AM~10559143
> *FUCK ~ THEM ~ PUTO'S *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 1 2008, 11:18 PM~10557144
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir' that's wuz up!

tell my homie I said "HELLO"...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHICH ONE? YOU HAVE SO MANY :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 2 2008, 08:47 AM~10558893
> *Just cues you know a lil something you think you about something !
> ***** everyone knows it was in RO,  then Blve aces and NOW back in ROLLERZ.
> 
> ...



*i'd like to 3rd that if theres such a thing.. he's right 100% fuck DUB and fuck LRM  

ill see all yall at the Wego show in Austin this Sunday :biggrin: 
and if anyone needs an award so bad that they TTT'n on every forum about 1000 times a day .. well fuck it if i place at the Austin show I'll just give you my throphy so you wont go home empty handed *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 30 2008, 12:36 PM~10541449
> *sanches you shure are a ball licker mother you all don't be saying the same when the irving customz crew woop that (clean white caprice) = junk yall just need help bringing people that helps yall out so yall can do something . all you all still aint worth dick dont know how to lose cheese dicks...................................... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10560317
> *i'd like to 3rd that if theres such a thing.. he's right 100% fuck DUB and fuck LRM
> 
> ill see all yall at the Wego show in Austin this Sunday :biggrin:
> ...


dont beat around the bush homie, come out and say it....... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: what you mean IF your shit places......i bet you mine will place...


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YogiRichard_@May 1 2008, 09:01 PM~10555778
> *No...it was taken away and placed into rollerz..but will never be officially in rollerz...I watched it auctioned away in FT.Worth and taken away from its rightful owners..I know what im talkin about just sayin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u a funny muthafuka.u know what u talkin about. :roflmao: frank n rosie were club hoppers anyways.they were also ROLLERZ,before blvd.aces..and most of blvd aces were ROLLERZ...anyways the cars were auctioned..sold to the highest bidder.and unfortunately the original owner wasnt the highest bidder..so how is that takin away..they let it get away for not having enough$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$..


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

sup mike!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@May 3 2008, 09:47 AM~10566102
> *sup mike!
> *


wasup eazy.chillin.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 3 2008, 09:41 AM~10566072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u a funny muthafuka.u know what u talkin about. :roflmao: frank n rosie were club hoppers anyways.they were also ROLLERZ,before blvd.aces..and most of blvd aces were ROLLERZ...anyways the cars were auctioned..sold to the highest bidder.and unfortunately the original owner wasnt the highest bidder..so how is that takin away..they let it get away for not having enough$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$..
> *


*AND HAVE BEEN FOR MANY YEARS......ANYONE HAVE A COUNT ON THAT. I CAN THINK OF FOUR OFF THE TOP OF MY HEAD.

AND WHY WERE THE CARS UP FOR AUCTION.....WHAT'S THE STORY ON THAT?*





AND BEFORE ANYONE SAYS SHIT YES MAJESTICS IS NOT THE FISRT CLUB I WAS IN BUT BEST BELIEVE IT WILL BE THE LAST.


----------

